# New Zealand Health Care



## balam (May 2, 2016)

I am processing residence visa under SMC category. I have some questions about the healthcare:

Suppose I have flu , I have to visit GP doctor first, GP doctor fee will vary deepening on area.

if doctor prescribed tablets. do I need to pay ?
if doctor prescribed medical test. do I need to pay ?
in which case we required private insurance ?



from my understanding below listed are completely free, correct if I am wrong.
1. kids under 6 doctor fee, immunization, prescription are free. above age 6 fee is applicable
2. maternity free
3. emergency, accident is free of care for everyone

Apologies for a big list of questions but any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

balam said:


> I am processing residence visa under SMC category. I have some questions about the healthcare:
> 
> Suppose I have flu , I have to visit GP doctor first, GP doctor fee will vary deepening on area.
> 
> ...


Prescriptions are normally $5 per item at the chemist.
Medical tests are usually free. Most doctors have a nurse to take blood from you if you need it.
Private insurance is handy because, if you need specialist treatment or need to be seen by a specialist physician, sometimes you can get in to see them quicker if you go private rather than going through the public system. In non urgent cases you can be put on a waiting list (in the public system). Lets say, for example, you have cataracts that need doing, these can be done for free, but you may end up waiting months for the appointment. BUT if you go to a private clinic, you have to pay, but you will get in virtually straight away. So if you have insurance, it will pay for it.
If you have a life threatening condition, treatment will be free, and you won't need insurance for that.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

balam said:


> I am processing residence visa under SMC category. I have some questions about the healthcare:
> 
> Suppose I have flu , I have to visit GP doctor first, GP doctor fee will vary deepening on area.
> 
> ...


First things first you will need to register with a GP surgery as you are unable to just walk in off the street to see a GP.
Each area will have an emergency surgery that is open over the weekend and late at night where you can walk in off the street, however the costs to see a GP at an emergency clinic is around double the cost of seeing your own GP, assuming you are registered with a GP.
Once you have registered with a GP you will need a First Patient Consultation and mini medical. This doesn't have to be done straight away, but you'll need to have this done BEFORE you need to make a GP appointment for any treatment so the GP has some information about you. 
At this First Patient Consult the GP will discuss your history, check you out and go over any current medication as the ones you take now may not be funded in NZ so you'll have discuss options or alternatives. Once done with the GP, you'll have to see the practice nurse who will take your usual obs and bloods etc so they have a reference in your notes. All up this will cost around $100-$130 ish, but may be more depending on the actual surgery (surgeries are independent businesses so charges vary from surgery to surgery and region to region) and your visa status (a person holding a visa that is at least 2 years in duration is eligible for part funded ACC care).

After this First Patient Medical you will be charged around $50 to see a GP for 15 mins. More for a double appointment and again more depending on your visa status.
If the GP wants you to have any bloods taken or other tests then this is free. Also, if you are referred to a specialist or the hospital it is free but as InHamilton states there may be a wait for free treatment.
The consult will also include a prescription fee if you need meds or medical items.
If you only go in for a repeat prescription that will cost around $20 and you will not need to see a GP, however the GP will set how many repeats you are allowed before they see you again - normally around 3.
You take the prescription to a pharmacy and you will be charged $5 per item.
If you need hospital emergency treatment then this is free.
From 1 July 2015, most GP's offer zero-fee visits for children under 13. Children under 13 no longer pay the $5 charge for each item of prescription meds, however other charges may apply. It is basically up to the individual GP surgeries and whether or not they "opted in" to give children under 13 free care or not. If they did, they receive further government funding. As a rule, GP surgeries can elect whether to charge kids or not so do your homework on a surgery before diving in and registering.
All immunizations that are part of the standard set are funded but if you have anything else then you'll have to pay.
Flu jabs are funded for certain people and not for others so please check beforehand or you'll be charged around $35 per shot.
For a lady, maternity care is free from the midwife and the birthing centre or maternity unit in the hospital. The first scan is free, but the later scans carry a $45 subsidized charge unless you are referred through by your GP or midwife because of a qualifying reason. If you wish to take away a CD or pictures then these are charged extra.


----------



## balam (May 2, 2016)

inhamilton said:


> Prescriptions are normally $5 per item at the chemist.
> Medical tests are usually free. Most doctors have a nurse to take blood from you if you need it.
> Private insurance is handy because, if you need specialist treatment or need to be seen by a specialist physician, sometimes you can get in to see them quicker if you go private rather than going through the public system. In non urgent cases you can be put on a waiting list (in the public system). Lets say, for example, you have cataracts that need doing, these can be done for free, but you may end up waiting months for the appointment. BUT if you go to a private clinic, you have to pay, but you will get in virtually straight away. So if you have insurance, it will pay for it.
> If you have a life threatening condition, treatment will be free, and you won't need insurance for that.


Thanks inhamilton, escapedtonz


----------

